# Favorite Television Evangelist



## gn1g (Feb 12, 2005)

Whose your favorite television evanglelist?

I love the ministry of my very own pastor: TD Jakes, Eddie Long, Darlene Bishop, Jackie McCullough and Darlene Bishop.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 12, 2005)

*My favorites are:
T.D.Jakes,Creflo Dollar,Eddie Long & Paul S.Morton*


----------



## lonesomedove (Feb 12, 2005)

I love to watch Joyce Meyer, Joel Osteen, and Paula White, I also watch Creflo and Taffy Dollar some mornings.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Feb 12, 2005)

TD Jakes and Joyce Meyer.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Feb 13, 2005)

Joyce Meyer. she teaches the word in such a practical way that I had never experienced b/4


----------



## beverly (Feb 13, 2005)

Paula White - Don't laugh, but I sometimes I think she is a black woman in a white woman body. I notice that alot of the people who come to see her speak are people of color. She is very soulful in her preaching and is not ashamed of her past, very sensitive to the opressed because of what she went thru. 

Joyce Meyer - Very practical, and uses everyday experiences to help you in your Christian Walk

Joel Osteen - Very good speaker, keeps your attention, motivational, and uses scripture to show you how you can live a better life.

Bishop Clarence McClendon - Exciting Speaker, knowledgable about the word

G.E. Patterson - Old School, Funny, and knows how to teach the word. Reminds me of the preachers I grew up listening too.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 13, 2005)

I like Paula White too! She is a black woman in a white woman's body. The first time I ever saw her preach, I was in shock! 

I love me some TD Jakes. The man can preach, and he knows the word! 
Love Joyce Meyer. She's real.
Love Juanita Bynum, Noel Jones, Eddie Long, Joel Osteen.


----------



## MissB (Feb 13, 2005)

I like Gilbert Patterson also. He motivates me on Sunday while I'm getting ready for church.  I also like Dr Tony Evans but I haven't seen him on tv lately.  But, I try to catch him on the radio.


----------



## victorious (Feb 13, 2005)

I enjoy the ministries of Joel Olsteen, Randy Morrison, A.R. Bernard, and Joyce Meyer.


----------



## overnightcelebrity (Feb 13, 2005)

Joel olsteen and Paula White


----------



## Chrissy811 (Feb 13, 2005)

I like T.D. Jakes, Pastors Dollar and Darlene Bishop.  Charles Stanley is an excellent teacher as well.  There are so many it is really hard to choose, but I like sound biblical teaching.


----------



## Vitality (Feb 14, 2005)

I love T.D. Jakes of course, but  I also love my former Pastor,  Dennis Leonard at Heritage Christian Center.  I also enjoy the ministries of K.C. Price, Joyce Meyers, Joel Olsteen and  I.V. Hillard.


----------



## Puddles (Feb 14, 2005)

[size=+1]I love Joel Osteen and Fred Price Two great teachers of the Word.[/size]


----------



## meka (Feb 14, 2005)

I love Paula White, T.D Jakes, Juanita Bynum, Eddie Long


----------



## Kalani (Feb 14, 2005)

I've always liked Joyce Meyers! One of my new favorites is Perry Stone.


----------



## bronxchick (Feb 14, 2005)

Watching Paula White is an "experience" for sure, she *tore up* MegaFest this year.  

TD Jakes, of course, and I also got to see Darlene Bishop's tape from this year's MegaFest.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 14, 2005)

I have not been to a Megafest, but I am praying God to make a way for me to go one of these days. My schedule keeps getting in the way.


----------



## bronxchick (Feb 14, 2005)

Honestly, I want to go as well. I was fortunate to watch the DVD collection.


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 14, 2005)

My favorites are:


Creflo Dollors
Jesse DePlantis 
Fred Price
T.D. Jakes


----------



## kombov_dymond (Feb 14, 2005)

beverly said:
			
		

> Paula White - Don't laugh, but I sometimes I think she is a black woman in a white woman body. I notice that alot of the people who come to see her speak are people of color. She is very soulful in her preaching and is not ashamed of her past, very sensitive to the opressed because of what she went thru.



You ain't know?  I bugged out the first time I saw her. Also, I love her and Joye Meyer's style of dress.


----------



## slwe415 (Feb 14, 2005)

I absolutely love TD Jakes, Eddie Long, Rod Parsley, Juanita Bynum-Weeks, Paula White.  I also love IV and Bridgett Hilliard, Creflo and Taffi Dollar, Joel Osteen, and Joyce Meyer.


----------



## sithembile (Feb 14, 2005)

I love Juanita Bynum, she is not afraid to preach on the less "marketable" issues such as righteousness, repentance and submission. I also enjoy Joyce Meyer, John Bevere and TD Jakes.


----------



## lonesomedove (Feb 14, 2005)

bronxchick said:
			
		

> Watching Paula White is an "experience" for sure, she *tore up* MegaFest this year.
> 
> TD Jakes, of course, and I also got to see Darlene Bishop's tape from this year's MegaFest.



What is megafest?? Where do you get the tapes?  TIA


----------



## pebbles (Feb 14, 2005)

lonesomedove said:
			
		

> What is megafest?? Where do you get the tapes?  TIA



Hi lonesomedove!  Here's a link for Megafest 2005. http://www.mega-fest.com/[/b]  It's sponsored by TD Jakes ministries. It's a 3 day conference of teaching for the family. He does one every year, and the tapes are available for sale on his website. http://www.tdjakes.org/


----------



## gn1g (Feb 14, 2005)

Joyce Meyeres is THE BEST dressed woman on television.  The woman can dress!  She says that when she dies and goes to heaven she would like to be in charge of shopping.  Lord let her be my angel!


----------



## Whisper (Feb 14, 2005)

Creflo Dollar, Gregory Dickow, Joyce Meyer


----------



## kombov_dymond (Feb 15, 2005)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Joyce Meyeres is THE BEST dressed woman on television.  The woman can dress!  She says that when she dies and goes to heaven she would like to be in charge of shopping.  Lord let her be my angel!



She don't play.  Her ensembles are together from the rooda to the tooda!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 15, 2005)

My favs - Joyce Meyers and Dr. and Pastor Dollar (I watched them *every morning *before I moved...now I only watch or tape Dr Creflo Dollar every morning)

TD Jakes
Juanita Bynum
Eddie Long


OK
Jessie Deplantis - he is funny
GE Patterson
Clarence McClendon

Now you guys have me interested in seeing Paula White I think Joyce Meyers always mentions her.


----------



## sunnee382 (Feb 16, 2005)

I like T.D. Jakes, Paula White, Juanita Bynum, Jesse Duplantis & Dick Bernal.


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 16, 2005)

SO many, but a few are Juanita Bynum, Perry Stone, John Hagee, Eddie Long, T.D. Jakes.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 16, 2005)

I use to have a favorite TV Evangelist. 

Until I started seeing contradictions between their sermons and the bible. Somethings started to not make sense, eventhough when they said it I was like right yea yea. But as I began to read more of my bible and read over certain passages that their sermons convered, I noticed how they twisted, flipped around, rearranged the verse, and sometimes even added things to make their point.

After a couple crucial mistakes made by a couple of these people I stopped listening to their shows. And did some research on their ministries and realized that their doctrines were in total conflict with what the bible teaches.


-TrustMeLove


----------



## SpiritofEsther (Feb 16, 2005)

I absolutely love Juanita Bynum-Weeks. Actually got a chance to see her in person twice. The 1st time me and an old high school buddy packed our bags and traveled to Columbus, Ohio to Dominion Camp meeting in July 2002. (Pastor Rod Parsley) I remember Juanita Bynum preached on that Thursday night, it was 4th of July. I had never ever never felt God's presence like that before. The anointing in that sanctuary was so thick, you could cut it with a knife.  Also:  Bishop Long, Joyce Meyer, Marilyn Hickey(sometimes) Paula White, T D Jakes, Jentzen Franklin (sometimes) I love em all, and I can't forget about Perry Stone. He has a very powerful ministry and if you are into studying biblical prophecy like I am you should check him out.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, SpiritofEsther. I'll have to check out Perry Stone.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 17, 2005)

Pastors, evangelists prophets and such are human beings just like the weather man they don't always get it right.  They are not God.  But for heaven's sake tune into somebody's ministry.  We need spiritual food to endure the race that is before us.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 13, 2006)

Joel Osteen, Eddie Long, Creflo Dollar, Bishop David G. Evans, Bishop Timothy Clarke, Darlene Bishop.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 15, 2006)

I love Joyce Meyer, I have library of her tapes, she is very blunt and honest and I love that.

I love Joel Osten, he has a very kind approched to salvation.

My mother loves Kenny Copeland and Fred price.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 15, 2006)

Also Judy Jacobs, she doesn't have a televised ministery but I heard her speak at a women's conference in 2004 and really like her.  i also like her music.

Loved Perry Stone's book Meals that Heal


----------



## MysTori (Feb 15, 2006)

-Paula White
-Joyce Meyer
-Marilyn Hickey
-Eddie Long
-Creflo Dollar
-Joel Osteen
-T.D. Jakes
-Jasmin Sculark (www.thedaughterofthunder.com) I watched her on a TBN archive video. She is really good. I'll post the link in case anyone wants to watch her. She is not on video anywhere else. Watch minutes 30:00 thru 44:00 only for her. Just move the bar up until you see 30 minutes.

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/tbn/praisethelord/2006_1_27_300k.wvx

That's about it for now.


----------



## newme2003 (Feb 19, 2006)

Trustmelove, I know exactly where you're coming from.  I've made the same observations as well. I always used to take a lot of tv and regular evangelists word as "The Word" simply because they sounded good and lined up with how I felt.  But eventually once I started reading the bible consistently for myself and prayerfully asking God to reveal the truth to me I realized that a lot of things that were said were not in line with HIS word.  For instance (and I am not pointing to anyone in particular) I've realized that a lot of sermons are focused on what God can do for us and not necessarily what we can and ought to be doing for God. There is a lot of focus on material wealth and not enough focus on spiritual wealth. The bible says to seek God and His kingdom first and all things will be added to us but a lot of televangelists are just teaching us to have our hands out so that God can bless us.  We are not here to be served by God we are here to serve Him and that is what they need to be teaching.


----------



## kinascott (Feb 20, 2006)

GE Patterson is my Sunday morning inspiration. I love TD Jakes and Juanita Bynum.(by the way anyone going to mega fest in July) Eddie Long
 I like the pastors that just preach and teach the word of God.


----------



## FRO-EVER 21 (Feb 21, 2006)

Paula White. I love the way she delivers the word.


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 21, 2006)

Joel Osteen

Creflo Dollar (I'm not too sure how much I like his wife's preaching though)

Joyce Meyer


----------



## planodiva (Feb 21, 2006)

How crazy I was just telling a co-woker about how much I love Creflo Dollar.  Even when I'm not on the website we are still so insync


----------



## beauty (Feb 22, 2006)

Pastor Creflo Dollar(my pastor: World Changers NewYork)


----------



## EbonyEyes (Mar 1, 2006)

My mommy loves Joyce Meyer....At first she had a really hard time with her accent, but she's past that now.  She has countless tapes and watches her on TV.  I really enjoy listening to her sermons.

My mom also got me on Joel Olsteen.


----------



## Mstabbuu (May 20, 2007)

teressa9 said:
			
		

> --Jasmin Sculark (www.thedaughterofthunder.com) I watched her on a TBN archive video. She is really good. I'll post the link in case anyone wants to watch her. She is not on video anywhere else. Watch minutes 30:00 thru 44:00 only for her. Just move the bar up until you see 30 minutes.
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/tbn/praisethelord/2006_1_27_300k.wvx
> 
> That's about it for now.



Rev. Jazz preached at my church this morning and she is a powerhouse!  I had never heard of her but she had the entire congregation, praising, dancing, and testifying by the time she spoke her last word.  Is she still on TBN?


----------



## Honey6928215 (May 20, 2007)

Mstabbuu said:
			
		

> Rev. Jazz preached at my church this morning and she is a powerhouse! I had never heard of her but she had the entire congregation, praising, dancing, and testifying by the time she spoke her last word. Is she still on TBN?


 
I heard of Rev. Jazz.  Girl, our church parking lot be packed trying to get in.  I didn't get a chance to hear her but that woman is no joke!


----------



## springbreeze (May 20, 2007)

joyce meyers
bill winston
creflo dollar
ken copeland
joel olsteen


----------



## Mstabbuu (May 20, 2007)

Honey6928215 said:
			
		

> I heard of Rev. Jazz.  Girl, our church parking lot be packed trying to get in.  I didn't get a chance to hear her but that woman is no joke!




Do you know if she is on the Word channel or any other station?

I like E. Dewey Smith too but I only like him live.  Television is too cut up and short and it does him no justice at all.


----------



## donna20745 (May 21, 2007)

Tony Brazelton (my pastor)
Creflo dollar
Joel olsteen

Love them


----------



## klb120475 (May 21, 2007)

donna20745 said:
			
		

> Tony Brazelton (my pastor)
> Creflo dollar
> Joel olsteen
> 
> Love them


 

OT-Tony Brazelton is your pastor?! I luv his ministry! Cynthia Brazelton comes to a local church yearly for a conference and she is awesome!!


----------



## gn1g (May 21, 2007)

klb120475 said:
			
		

> OT-Tony Brazelton is your pastor?! I luv his ministry! Cynthia Brazelton comes to a local church yearly for a conference and she is awesome!!


 
I would love to hear either one of the Brazelton's 

I'm adding Bill Winston to my list of favorites.  and I'm starting to feel Paula.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 21, 2007)

Paula White
Joyce Myer
and last but not least

My Bishop Jerome Stokes!

ETA:
I got to see Joyce Meyer in person once.  BLEW MY MIND!  She's an anointed teacher!


----------



## Aveena (May 21, 2007)

Dr. Stanley.  He is aways so calm and soothing and always has an encouraging word.


----------



## donna20745 (May 22, 2007)

klb120475,

I became member of their church like 2 years ago. At first i wasn't going to church at all. But i would see who was on television on Sundays. Joel Osteen and Creflo dollar was to far from me. And then I saw Pastor Cynthia on television and it change me life. I didn't have a car back then so they pick me up and i been a member every since.


----------



## klb120475 (May 22, 2007)

donna20745 said:
			
		

> klb120475,
> 
> I became member of their church like 2 years ago. At first i wasn't going to church at all. But i would see who was on television on Sundays. Joel Osteen and Creflo dollar was to far from me. And then I saw Pastor Cynthia on television and it change me life. I didn't have a car back then so they pick me up and i been a member every since.


 
Praise God! I love it when people find a good church home! I know the Brazelton's have some good quality church food! I go to their website and watch their sermons....excuse my excitement. But 2 years ago when I first heard Cynthia talk about "believing", I left the church that night believing I could walk on water. Their ministry really blesses me.


----------



## amwcah (May 22, 2007)

I love Joel Osteen!!!!!!!


----------



## donna20745 (May 22, 2007)

klb120475 said:
			
		

> Praise God! I love it when people find a good church home! I know the Brazelton's have some good quality church food! I go to their website and watch their sermons....excuse my excitement. But 2 years ago when I first heard Cynthia talk about "believing", I left the church that night believing I could walk on water. Their ministry really blesses me.




I know when i see her preach it is amazing. And when i leave out of church i feel like i am prepared for any thing (devil take that) .


----------



## gn1g (May 22, 2007)

donna20745 said:
			
		

> I know when i see her preach it is amazing. And when i leave out of church i feel like i am prepared for any thing (devil take that) .


 
when do they come on?


----------



## klb120475 (May 22, 2007)

gn1g said:
			
		

> when do they come on?


 
Here's the link to their website:http://www.tonyandcynthiabrazelton.org/index.cfm


----------



## Cien (May 22, 2007)

Joel Osteen
 (saw him Friday night at "An Evening with Joel" here in Nashville) GREAT Pastor!!  Love him!!  

Creflo Dollar

Joyce Meyer

John Hagee

Bishop J.W. Walker (my pastor)


----------



## tweezer6 (May 25, 2007)

IV and Bridgett Hilliard
TD Jakes
Joyce Meyer
Paula White
Creflo Dollar
Joel Osteen
Juanita Bynum-Weeks
Jessie Duplantis
Gregory Dickow
Fred Price


----------



## klb120475 (May 25, 2007)

tweezer6 said:
			
		

> IV and Bridgett Hilliard
> TD Jakes
> Joyce Meyer
> Paula White
> ...


 
I luv all of them...especially Jessie Duplantis.


----------



## sheba125 (May 25, 2007)

Joyce Meyer~practical teaching down to earth ministry

TD Jakes~when I am downtrodden and feeling my worst, the messages he delivers give me hope

Joel Osteen~motivational style ministry

Paula White~yes.......she is a black woman trapped in a white woman's body

Juanita Bynum~sometimes when she is on TBN........she keeps it real, speaks the truth and doesn't sugar coat it.


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 25, 2007)

dlewis said:
			
		

> I love Joyce Meyer, I have library of her tapes, she is very blunt and honest and I love that.
> 
> I love Joel Osten, he has a very kind approched to salvation.
> 
> My mother loves Kenny Copeland and Fred price.



Kenneth Copeland really grew on me.

I also like Creflo, Joyce, Joel and TD Jakes. I actually subscribe to Creflo and Joel's podcasts. For a long time this has been my church. But I think Im ready to pay a visit to a real church now. I just havent decided which one or where.


----------



## gn1g (May 25, 2007)

sheba125 said:
			
		

> Joyce Meyer~practical teaching down to earth ministry
> 
> *TD Jakes~when I am downtrodden and feeling my worst, the messages he delivers give me hope*.


* He preached a message called "POTHOLES" it helped me soooo much.  *


----------



## blackmaven (May 25, 2007)

Jim Baker    



Runs out of thread before getting stoned to death


----------



## klb120475 (May 25, 2007)

blackmaven said:
			
		

> Jim Baker
> 
> 
> 
> Runs out of thread before getting stoned to death


 

Throws a pebble at the back of Blackmaven's head before she exits the thread.....


----------



## MommaMayhann (May 29, 2007)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> SO many, but a few are Juanita Bynum, Perry Stone, *John Hagee,* Eddie Long, T.D. Jakes.



He is my favorite!


----------

